
Show HN: UbiShell – from Ubiquity a new way to use the Web - svalorzen
https://github.com/Svalorzen/UbiShell
======
svalorzen
Hey everyone, I'm the maintainer of UbiShell. It's a fork of a series of ports
that brought Ubiquity, a very old Firefox extension, to WebExtension.

The original goal of Ubiquity was to provide a natural language way to
interact with the web. With UbiShell, my goal is to provide a simple but
effective shell interface, that is able to join all the various services and
APIs that are found on the web.

I really believe that this approach can be incredibly powerful: it gives back
control to the user, and increases immensely the speed with which you can
search/parse/manipulate web entities. Even better, it's completely
customizable, so you can make up your own commands!

This project is still in its infancy, but if you like it feel free to give
some feedback!

